# To all the guests/lurkers



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

C'mon people!!!!!!!!! Don't nibble at the bait, set that hook and join up!!!!!!!!

This is THE BEST site going!!!!!!

Come share your information and experiences and knowledge. 

We don't have the board NAZIS that the others have and ya know who they are.

POST A REPORT!!!!!!!

POST A SPOT!!!!!!!! Ya won't catch any flack. 

The more people that join this site the more we are all going to learn. No such thing as an expert. Ya learn something new everyday. So C'mon take a walk on the wild side. What are ya afraid of? The only DUMB question that is asked is the one that is NOT asked.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Rudde ... man I know what board you speak of and I have to agree. There are good peeps on there and I mean no ill will towards anyone but this site is definitely more open and welcoming. Some would be cringing at the pictures we post showing exact locations on beach. But as you can see ... it really does not matter.

Come one Come all lurkers ...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*yesterday we had*

208 folks online around dinner time.


----------

